# Should I quit my job?



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Basicly I have worked the same job since I was 15 (high school drop-out). I make $17 an hour, which is about 460 a week take-home after all the benefits and taxes are deducted, which is indeed enough to live on your own but only if you pinch every penny.

I have plans to get my GED which is a high school equivalency test run by the government, which I already have the books for and I already started to study. I plan to write the test and hopefully pass early-mid summer, and possibly get into college in the fall if there is room for a trade such as Carpentry or framing / contracting.

Anyways enough rambling, back to the point: everyday I work lately all I think about is if I were to quit now, how long I would be able to pay my bills before running out of money.. which is honestly only about a month even though my only bills consist of basically car payment, insurance, gas and credit card debt, which all-in-all is only about $400 a month.
A friend of mine that also used to work at the same place as me got hired at a local pizza place delivering pizzas, and said he could almost guarantee me a job there, so if I could get on there working 3 or 4 evenings a week making about $100 per shift I could easily get by with my bills and also have a bit of extra money, and have more time to study for my GED and hopefully pass the test even earlier!

Opinions? I work tomorrow night at 11PM and am considering calling in a bit beforehand and let them know I am done.


----------



## 100080101 (Jan 15, 2009)

You don't need a GED or diploma to get in to College they give you a test called a CPT (College placement test) and if you score high enough you wil be allowed to register.
I did this about 2 1/2 years ago then went on the fast track, I got a 2 year diploma in 16 months then transferred most of my credits to a University program and now I am in what would be my 3rd year of a 4 year honors degree.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I applaud your intentions to get your GED and go back to school. It's a tough road for many, but like you probably realize, a good road to take.

When you get into a program at a college for carpentry or a similar program, you'll qualify for student assistance (OSAP, as well as in-house or the school's bursary programs), and most likely you'll qualify for needs-based bursaries. As well, there are tuition credits that you will be able to take advantage of as a student, as well as apprenticeship awards through the government (both provincial and federal). 

Once you get in as a student, you probably won't have to worry too much about making ends meet. And when you finish the program (2 -3 years?) I'm sure you'll be well on your feet with a good job.

As for quitting your job now? I'd get the other job first and make sure that you have the other job to go to before calling it quits at your present place. And when you do quit, make sure to make it clear that it's because you want to get your GED - that way, if you ever need to go back, you've not burned any bridges.

I wish you all the luck in your studies!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah skip the whole GED process and go straight on to applying for college. A high school drop out has better chances of acceptance at most colleeges than someone who has completed their high school with high marks. Especially if you are a bit older, they put you right in. I know many people, non high school grads who have successfully enrolled and completed college.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> As for quitting your job now? I'd get the other job first and make sure that you have the other job to go to before calling it quits at your present place. And when you do quit, make sure to make it clear that it's because you want to get your GED - that way, if you ever need to go back, you've not burned any bridges.


Sound advice, I'd take the other job first and see how it went. Plus if you've been with this company so long giving them the 2 weeks notice would be better then just burning your bridges. This way if some unforseen wrench gets thrown your way, you'll be able to ask for your old position back.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You have a decent paying job in a tough market right now. When GM and all their suppliers go under the golden horseshoe is going to be in a whole lot of trouble. If it were me, "just cause I hate owing on anything (credit cards or loans)" I would keep the job and put myself through school. The delivery thing is not a guaranteed income correct?

I do agree with skipping the GED. Have you looked at any crews hiring right now. They maybe able to get you on a part time basis?


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

xr8dride said:


> yeah skip the whole GED process and go straight on to applying for college. A high school drop out has better chances of acceptance at most colleeges than someone who has completed their high school with high marks. Especially if you are a bit older, they put you right in. I know many people, non high school grads who have successfully enrolled and completed college.


Either way I need time to study. Even if they get me to take a test at the local college I need to be able to pass it, and seeing how I have been out of school now for 5 years pretty well, its ALL gone, and I dont just want to study for that fact, I want to do it for myself so I can brighten myself up a bit and for a better future.

If I quit my current job I know I can get by working somewhere else for sure, whether its a Tim Hortons, a call centre, or delivering pizzas I can do it! And when I quit I will get all my vacations paid out too, which will set me up for probably a good 2 months getting by without any income what-so-ever, and even if it did get tight my girlfriend told me she would be glad to help me out financially.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well andy it sure sounds like you've already made up your mind. My only advice to you is to do what your planning on doing and don't hesitate. I'd take the GED because it sounds to me like you want your GED. So do it. You can still apply for college before you take your GED especially if your planning on getting into trades like carpentry or framing. and if you do get into that kind of work you will be getting into an apprenticeship which will pay you but not alot. but it's all work in progress. So go for it andy. Just don't quit your job and start relaxing because that money that will last you two months will just fly away quicker than you ever realized without any more money coming in. Call me old fashioned but i don't like letting my girl help me out financially.. if anything i should be helping her.  My $0.02. good luck andy!


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

breeze905 said:


> Well andy it sure sounds like you've already made up your mind. My only advice to you is to do what your planning on doing and don't hesitate. I'd take the GED because it sounds to me like you want your GED. So do it. You can still apply for college before you take your GED especially if your planning on getting into trades like carpentry or framing. and if you do get into that kind of work you will be getting into an apprenticeship which will pay you but not alot. but it's all work in progress. So go for it andy. Just don't quit your job and start relaxing because that money that will last you two months will just fly away quicker than you ever realized without any more money coming in. Call me old fashioned but i don't like letting my girl help me out financially.. if anything i should be helping her.  My $0.02. good luck andy!


I agree with the women and the money part that's for sure, but if worst comes to worst that's my only option but I doubt it would even happen.

And how would I apply for college without my GED or any other certificate?

Another route I could take is try for my GED, if it so happens that I fail I can write the mature student test at the college to get in there and if I happen to fail that as well I can just take their free upgrading courses in whatever subject I happen to get low marks in.


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, you were right! Looks like I can apply to college! I may apply today, I just have to tell them I will have my GED by my first day in school in september.

Well it looks like I do indeed need my GED presently to apply. The site makes it very confusing.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I would suggest you get your GED anyway.

For one, it is a good thing to have under your belt.

The second reason is, it looks good on any resume. You sucked it up, got it done and now you don't have to worry about writing any pre-tests for anything else you may want to do in the future.

I have had a couple friends who went back and wrote their GED's. One is on his way to law school now, the other runs a very successful business.

Good luck whichever way you choose to go!


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Did they say how hard it was? I have a feeling I am going to way over-study for it. 

Any ideas if I can apply for college now as long as I get my GED by the start date?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

No reason to half-ass it - I'd study hard for it. I know both my friends put a lot of effort into preparing and were rewarded by finding the exam a breeze. I always find it works that way - overstudy and you are rewarded, understudy and you will shit bricks during the exam and likely not be as confident!


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Was talking to one of the adult educator administrators today from the local colege through email. She told me to apply for colege now ASAP, and then give them my GED score after I recieve it, and I can get in this september!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

go for it man, i wish you luck. there's nothing more depressing sometimes then getting paid less than what you're worth - i've been there, that's for sure. plus, you can apply for OSAP (as ameekplec mentioned) and spend some cash on new tanks! lol.

words from someone who's been there - manage your debt. OSAP will pile up quick, so will the credit cards and bank loans, so be careful.


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Leaving the house now to mail the envelope with the money order and application for my GED. I will be writing it on May 08, in Sudbury!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

awesome! you're from North Bay, right? that's where I'm from. Will you be attending Canadore?


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, Thats where I am registering.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Good luck buddy, I think you have made a great decision!


----------

